# Plex No 5.1 Surround



## RTNDO128 (Dec 2, 2016)

I recently set up a Plex Server in my home. My library consists of movies in an MKV container, all of which contain DTS 5.1 audio tracks ONLY. When playing movies on my Bolt using the Plex app, it is only outputting a 2 channel stereo track.

I do have the "Dolby Digital (AC3)" setting checked off in the TiVo Plex app. I have no problems getting 5.1 surround through the Amazon and Netflix apps. Interestingly, my PS4 has no problems with surround sound through it's Plex app. Does anyone know what is wrong?


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

TiVo has not licensed the DTS codec and passthrough is not supported.


----------



## RTNDO128 (Dec 2, 2016)

hooper said:


> TiVo has not licensed the DTS codec and passthrough is not supported.


So there's no way for Plex to transcode the audio to a 5.1 format that the Bolt can utilize?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

RTNDO128 said:


> So there's no way for Plex to transcode the audio to a 5.1 format that the Bolt can utilize?


Transcoding, pass through or decoding all require a DTS license as far as I know.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't believe Plex will transcode DTS to AC3


----------



## RTNDO128 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey all, I got it working by doing the following:

Edit the "HTML TV App.xml" file in the Plex Media Server>Resources>Profiles folder and replace every instance of "aac" with "AC3".

I don't know why this hackery is needed, the TiVo should have it's own profile. Hopefully Plex updates this in the future.


----------

